# [Frage] Sata auf Lan Adapter



## Hyper Xtreme (6. November 2009)

Guten Abend,

nach endlosem googlen und rumgefrage habe ich Leider immernoch keinen Artikel gefunden der 1ne oder mehrere Sata (3,5") Festplatte(n) über einen Adapter ins Netzwerk einbinden kann. Da ich gerne selbst ein Gehäuse für die (beiden) Festplatten bauen würde, kommt für mich eine "Fertigplatte" nicht in Frage. Hat jemand von euch zufälligerweise Erfahrungen mit solchen Selbstbauten oder ist das Anhand der Tatsache das man das Teil irgendwie ins Netzwerk einbinden muss unmöglich? Meine nächste Option wär ein Linux Server, aber ich wollte es erst einmal mit einem "Selfmade" Festplattenverbund probieren. 

Hat jemand Rat? 

mfg


----------



## rabit (6. November 2009)

*AW: Sata auf Lan Adapter*

Ups meinst Du damit eine Nas fähige Platte?
Du musst bei soetwas ja einen Interface haben der halt deine Plattensignale in netzwerfähige Signale wandelt sendet und empfängt.
Ich wüsste nur das Du dir ein Nas fähiges FP-Gehäuse besorgen musst.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (6. November 2009)

*AW: Sata auf Lan Adapter*

Ja das mag richtig sein mit dem Nas Gehäuse, aber an sich müsste es den Adapter der eingebaut ist ja auch so zu kaufen geben oder etwa nicht?


----------



## rabit (6. November 2009)

*AW: Sata auf Lan Adapter*

Ich kenne das nur für USB Festplatten.
www.Kab24.de-Kab24.de Koch Electronic Kabel - Onlineshop mit Top-Preisen
NAS Adapter from Addonics
Um es mit Sata zu ermöglichen müsstest Du das auch haben.
http://www.tinxi.de/Artikel/5065/11/USB_20_auf_IDE_SATA_SATA_ADAPTER_25_35_525.htm
Aber ob das 100% funzt weis ich auch nicht 100% ig


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (7. November 2009)

*AW: Sata auf Lan Adapter*

Ich danke dir schonmal für deine Arbeit, nur leider bringt mir der Adapter ja gar nix, da die Übertragungsrate dann immer noch einer USB Festplatte gleicht. Ich suche einen Adapter der eben so schnell wie eine normale NAS Festplatte bzw 2 Rechner im gleichen Netzwerk Daten ausstauscht  

Hat sonst noch jemand ein Produkt gefunden das meine Zwecke unterstützt? 

mfg


----------



## rebel4life (7. November 2009)

*AW: Sata auf Lan Adapter*

Fertigen NAS kaufen und zerlegen. 

Das sind nicht 2 Bauteile die man zammschraubt, sondern in einem NAS steckt ein Mikrocontroller welcher eine Firmware braucht, die man nicht einfach so ausm Handgelenk schütteln kann, dann muss ja noch ne Oberfläche usw. drauf, sprich für 10€ bekommst du sowas nicht, auch nicht für 40€, da kannst du dir dann gleich nen NAS kaufen.

Ein miniITX PC könnte das schaffen, aber da gibt es in der Regel Probleme mit der Netzwerkkarte, denn Onboard Karten erzeugen bei voller Gigabitübertragung leicht mal eine ordentliche CPU Last...


Wieso also nicht einfach nen fertigen NAS kaufen?


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (7. November 2009)

*AW: Sata auf Lan Adapter*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Fertigen NAS kaufen und zerlegen.
> 
> [...]
> Ein miniITX PC könnte das schaffen, aber da gibt es in der Regel Probleme mit der Netzwerkkarte, denn Onboard Karten erzeugen bei voller Gigabitübertragung leicht mal eine ordentliche CPU Last...
> ...



Warum keinen fertigen NAS kaufen? Ganz einfach : überschüssige Festplatten und Bastelspaß 

miniITX muss es nicht sein, ich hab ja ne Waschküche


----------



## rebel4life (7. November 2009)

*AW: Sata auf Lan Adapter*

Es gibt auch NAS Gehäuse.

Wieviel Watt darf das Teil denn in der Stunde verbrauchen?


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (7. November 2009)

*AW: Sata auf Lan Adapter*

In der Regel ist mir das relativ egal, sollte halt kein totaler Stromfresser sein  Was das mit den Gehäuse angeht : Dessen bin ich mir bewusst, ich wollte mir ein Gehäuse für 2 Festplatten selber bauen und das Ding dann bischen beleuchten/lackieren usw.


----------



## worsty (12. Januar 2011)

einen schönen abend 

also eine verschaltung über sata - usb ist kein problem nur die laufwerks buchstaben über windows werden irgendwann zu wenig .... 

Also eine umsetzung (kopplung) von Sata zu Lan ist auch nicht im netz zu finden oder einfach viel zu teuer da ein NAS gehäuse einfach für das verschalten von +- 7 oder mehr festplatten knapp 1000 € kostet und dann wäre die alternative mit usb 2 oder evtl später dann usb 3 deutlich günstiger sollte jmd einen addapter finden der würde ich mich über einen link freuen


----------



## King_Sony (19. Juli 2011)

Hi,

gibt es denn mittlerweile einen Adapter von SATA auf LAN? Ich  möchte mir selber ein HDD Gehäuse bauen und möchte auch einen LAN Anschluss haben.

Außerdem bräuchte ich auch noch einen Sata zu Firewire Adapter aber bis jetzt hab ich nur einen USB 2.0 zu Sata gefunden: Konverter USB 2.0 zu Serial-ATA im Conrad Online Shop

Leider gibt es auch keinen USB 3.0 zu Sata.

LG und Danke 

Sony

EDIT: USB 3.0 zu SATA Adapter auch gefunden: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/975128/SATA-ZU-USB-30-FESTPLATTEN-KONVERTER/0410114&ref=list

EDIT2: Firwire auch gefunden, aber obs was taugt: http://www.amazon.de/Lindy-USB-FireWire-Adapter-SATA-Laufwerke/dp/B001U79DA0/ref=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1311080270&sr=1-1


----------

